# Intact Financial (T.IFC)



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas why this stock dropped almost 2.00 yesterday? Relatively new to the stock and purchase it at $78.00 and was wondering if as an insurer it is subject to swings when adverse weather hits like the tornado in the USA the other day?


----------



## millmillmillion (Apr 4, 2015)

if I had that average I would have sold at these levels or atleast sell covered called for a month ahead to collect monthly premium 

I don't know why but yesterday on the radio ive heard that Canadians are paying an EXTRA 20 billion ( or 2 billion ? ) a year on car insurance and some organization is on this case trying to force the government to do something about the outrages car insurance premiums to force insurance companies to lower the premiums to levels that make sense.

I mean on average people around me are paying 400 to 500$ a month for car insurance. that's just plain stupid.

the extra 20 billions a year could give the economy a decent boost instead of making a few car insurance companies wealthy.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Can someone merge this thread?
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/12700-Intact-Financial-(IFC-TO)


----------

